# New Jersey bottle



## Jstorm (Dec 3, 2021)

Just asking because I haven't a clue is this a sought after bottle out east or just a common older one?  I paid 4 dollars at an antique mall yesterday? Figured I could afford the big purchase! Thanks


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 3, 2021)

It's a very common hutch. They do turn amethyst colored in a window. You can always search the link below for a rarity rating.
ROBBYBOBBY64.




__





						Hutchinson Project-Documents
					





					www.hutchbook.com


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 3, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> It's a very common hutch. They do turn amethyst colored in a window. You can always search the link below for a rarity rating.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks ROBBYBOBBY64. Yeah it didn't look like anything special.


----------



## Dogo (Dec 3, 2021)

It is a good bottle, just very common for a Hutch.


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 3, 2021)

Dogo said:


> It is a good bottle, just very common for a Hutch.


Thanks. Nice bubble on the face!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 3, 2021)

Common or not, four bucks is pretty good for a hutch!  Having a woman's name on it makes it somewhat unusual as well.  I'd pick one of those up for four bucks if I came across it, and I don't even collect US bottles.


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 3, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> Common or not, four bucks is pretty good for a hutch!  Having a woman's name on it makes it somewhat unusual as well.  I'd pick one of those up for four bucks if I came across it, and I don't even collect US bottles.


10-4. Thanks . I bought 2 more today about 40 miles from my house. One is a Pittsburgh hutch. The other is also a Pennsylvania acl.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 3, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> Thanks ROBBYBOBBY64. Yeah it didn't look like anything special.


I didn't mean it was trash at all. $4 is a great deal for any Hutchinson bottle. That is a nice Star hutch and I love that big 32 oz Acl Acme beverage. I don't collect Acls the way I used to. Are they local to you? Thanks for the pictures. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 4, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I didn't mean it was trash at all. $4 is a great deal for any Hutchinson bottle. That is a nice Star hutch and I love that big 32 oz Acl Acme beverage. I don't collect Acls the way I used to. Are they local to you? Thanks for the pictures.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Thanks ROBBYBOBBY64. No not common around here. Vintage kayo bottles are common here! Lol


----------



## jwpevahouse (Dec 8, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> It's a very common hutch. They do turn amethyst colored in a window. You can always search the link below for a rarity rating.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.
> 
> 
> ...


Yep,, one of the more common NJ bottlers, common in Hutchinson and blob top types. Mrs Barbara Zimmerman was however an exceptional person. After the death of her husband Martin Zimmerman and his brother she took over management of their bottling company with great success. She became a well respected local business woman. The company was sold to Hensler Brewing of Newark when she retired about 1913. There were few lady bottles and she stands out as one of the most successful.


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 8, 2021)

jwpevahouse said:


> Yep,, one of the more common NJ bottlers, common in Hutchinson and blob top types. Mrs Barbara Zimmerman was however an exceptional person. After the death of her husband Martin Zimmerman and his brother she took over management of their bottling company with great success. She became a well respected local business woman. The company was sold to Hensler Brewing of Newark when she retired about 1913. There were few lady bottles and she stands out as one of the





jwpevahouse said:


> Yep,, one of the more common NJ bottlers, common in Hutchinson and blob top types. Mrs Barbara Zimmerman was however an exceptional person. After the death of her husband Martin Zimmerman and his brother she took over management of their bottling company with great success. She became a well respected local business woman. The company was sold to Hensler Brewing of Newark when she retired about 1913. There were few lady bottles and she stands out as one of the most successful.


Thanks for that. It helps on future purchases


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 8, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> Just asking because I haven't a clue is this a sought after bottle out east or just a common older one?  I paid 4 dollars at an antique mall yesterday? Figured I could afford the big purchase! Thanks View attachment 232533


That is a nice clean bottle with bubbles and few flaws. Definitely worth 4 dollars. Even a good ACL is worth that much in my opinion. And I love the Star Pittsburgh bottle which is from my region.


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 8, 2021)

WesternPA-collector said:


> That is a nice clean bottle with bubbles and few flaws. Definitely worth 4 dollars. Even a good ACL is worth that much in my opinion. And I love the Star Pittsburgh bottle which is from my region.


Thank you


----------

